# Profibus-Slave für Einbau in Haus-Unterverteilung



## Wastel (8 Januar 2009)

Im bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Profibus-Slave,
welchen ich in eine Haus-Unterverteilung einbauen kann.

Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass ich die Abdeckung der Verteilung nicht beschädigen muss. Leider sind bisher alle von mir gefunden Profibus-Slaves
größer (Einbautiefe) als ein Sicherungsautomat.

Das Optimale Gehäuse für meinen "Wunschslave" wäre z.B. das Siemens-LOGO Gehäuse.

Kennt jemand einen Hersteller, wo ich fündig werden könnte.
Achja, ich benötige min. 4xDI / 4xDO.

Würde mich echt über Eure Hilfe freuen.

Gruß Wastel


----------



## thomass5 (9 Januar 2009)

schau mal da,
http://pdb.turck.de/catalogue/catal...SELECT&act=showProductGroups&lang=de&catId=DE
die sollten in einen Verteiler passen ohne die Abdeckung ändern zu müssen.
Ähnliche Bauformen sollte es auch von anderen Herstellern geben.
Thomas


----------



## smoe (10 Januar 2009)

Eine Easy700 mit der 204DP Erweiterung passt genau. Allerdings ist die DP Buchse vorne drauf.


----------



## Ralle (10 Januar 2009)

Sieh dir auch dies mal an, falls auch ein Selbstbau in Frage kommt: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15510


----------



## edison (11 Januar 2009)

Passt zumindest unter die Abdeckung (vom Stecker mal abgesehen):
Bosch Profibus IO
Typ B-IO  K-DP 16DI/16DO

momentan bei Ebay: 260345290211


----------



## Bitverbieger (12 Januar 2009)

Sind die Wago/Beckhoff Klemmen auch zu tief?


----------



## edison (12 Januar 2009)

Zum Größenvergleich mal ein Bild.
Von links nach rechts:

Simatic Netzteil
Rinck Multiplexer
Beckhoff Buskoppler + Klemmen
Verteilungsrelais mit REG abmessungen
Bosch DP Baugruppe

Alles, außer dem Netzteil, auf Hutschiene in einem Striebel Schrank


----------



## Wastel (12 Januar 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Leider ist der Wago / Beckhoff-Controller auch zu hoch.

Aber dafür bin ich bei VIPA System 100V (Typ: 153-4PH00) fündig gewurden. 







Habt aber trotdem vielen Dank für eure Anregungen

Gruß Wastel


----------



## edison (12 Januar 2009)

Wastel schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir dabei, dass ich die Abdeckung der Verteilung nicht beschädigen muss.


 
Das haut mit der 100er Vipa aber leider auch nich so wirklich hin


----------

